# Finally finished up my Christmas turnings! PIC HEAVY



## Brooks803 (Dec 24, 2011)

At last! I'm done with all my Christmas gift turnings. 

First are a couple of stylus(s). Both blanks were cast by me:


















Now we have an entire shaving set that I made for my Dad. There is a Razor, Brush, Stand, & Soap Dish. I cast all the blanks to match. I think it all came together nicely. That soap dish was a pain! It flew off the chuck when I had it reverse to finish the bottom. Thankfully it didn't break! What sucked was even though I had the jaws padded it left a couple scratches on the inside. Since I turned off the spigot I couldn't flip it back over to resand. 

Razor:








AAA Badger Hair Brush:





Stand:





Soap Dish:








Everything together:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 24, 2011)

That razor set is something else!!! SOOOOO jealous!!!


----------



## Timbo (Dec 24, 2011)

Great job all around.  The razor set is very nice indeed.  I might just start shaving again just to own a set like that.


----------



## BW Design Works (Dec 24, 2011)

Outstanding work as always :biggrin: ! It looks similar to your Ion Storm blank I picked up. Love the colors.


----------



## crabcreekind (Dec 24, 2011)

Sweet set! I especially like the soap dish. I think that was a neat idea for the box blanks you were making!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 24, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Great items.


----------



## D.Oliver (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree, great work Jonathon.  Forget Santa's list, I want to know how to get on your christmas list!


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 24, 2011)

And here, I thought all you knew how to do was cast!!!   Silly me!  Nice turns, Jonathan!:biggrin:


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 24, 2011)

dup


----------



## wizard (Dec 24, 2011)

Jonathan, That is a beautiful set of gifts whose upcoming recipients will treasure! Hmmm...So how does one get on your Christmas list?:biggrin::wink:. Doc


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Truly amazing work as always! I tried to imagine this in my mind when you told me about it, but pictures are WAY better! Just blowing me away with this stuff man.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone's got a great Christmas ahead of them!

Shaving set with matching soap thingy is too nice!





Scott (jealous, yup!) B


----------



## papaturner (Dec 24, 2011)

As usual awesome work..........The shaving group is very impressive.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! My Dad is a really hard person to find a gift for. He's not picky, but he nevers says what he may like either! Lol....My wife says I'm the same way 



BW Design Works said:


> Outstanding work as always :biggrin: ! It looks similar to your Ion Storm blank I picked up. Love the colors.


 
Thanks, It's actually the same blank. I made myself some extras and then cast the larger blanks for the brush and dish. 



wizard said:


> Jonathan, That is a beautiful set of gifts whose upcoming recipients will treasure! Hmmm...So how does one get on your Christmas list?:biggrin::wink:. Doc


 
Thanks Doc! I think the quickest and easiest way would be to get on Mrs. Clause's good side :wink: That or pay off an elf or two :tongue:



wiset1 said:


> Truly amazing work as always! I tried to imagine this in my mind when you told me about it, but pictures are WAY better! Just blowing me away with this stuff man.


 
Thanks Tim! Yeah I was never any good at describing things as I can see them. Must be some kinda mental block. I actually had higher asperations for this but didn't have the time to pull it all off. I wanted to make everyone 1 piece. The dish would have been a box with a flat lid and that lid would actually be the base of the stand (the chrome piece would be gone). It would consolidate the amount of space it'd take up. I'll end up doing another that way so everyone can see it, I just didn't have time before Christmas to do it this time. Oh, and Congrats! What a perfect gift for you and your family!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 24, 2011)

LOL... I just finished a stylus late last night also Jonathan (as a Christmas present).


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 24, 2011)

Those styluses (styli?) are beautiful - but that shaving set is incredibly impressive!!  Gorgeous casting, and excellent job on turning it!!

Ken


----------



## MarkD (Dec 24, 2011)

Great work Johnathon. The shaving set is spectacular, as to  be expected! :biggrin:
Hope you and your family have a great holiday!


----------



## renowb (Dec 24, 2011)

ooooo so nice Jonathon! Fantastic job!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Johnathan,

Think you're busy now, wait 'til next year after the baby arrives:wink:. Great blanks and turning as always.

Carl


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 24, 2011)

You have some amazing stuff there.  I hope y'all have a merry Christmas


----------



## reddwil (Dec 24, 2011)

REALLY......Great job


----------



## U-Turn (Dec 24, 2011)

Awwww you shouldn't have. You knew I had been wanting a shaving kit


----------



## magpens (Dec 24, 2011)

Magnificent set !!!!!   I'm going to have to turn me a razor and change my avatar !


----------



## boxerman (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome on all. Love the razor set.


----------



## 2rcbruce (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome stuff, I love the colors of your castings. Noticed that you are in Wagner,  I live in Augusta.  Small world!!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 24, 2011)

Two words... Resin Rattle :biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 25, 2011)

That sop dish is AWESOME!!!  It looks like an erupting volcano.


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I hope you all had a great Christmas! Dad loved it! My Mom loved her lil jewelry box too (here's a pic for those who might not have seen it):







2rcbruce said:


> Awesome stuff, I love the colors of your castings. Noticed that you are in Wagner, I live in Augusta. Small world!!


 
Cool! I've got some family in Augusta. Not too far from me. If you'd ever want to get together let me know! 



hewunch said:


> Two words... Resin Rattle :biggrin:


 
Don't think you're the first one to put that one by me Hans, lol.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 26, 2011)

Love the soap dish! That has a clean, professional look - top notch!


----------



## EarlD (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice pieces Jonathon...as always!  I'm sure your parents are proud!


----------

